# Aakash 2 Tablet launches on November 11 for Rs. 1,500



## comp@ddict (Oct 11, 2012)

*Aakash 2 Tablet launches on November 11 for Rs. 1,500. Aakash tablet full specifications and price India.*

The much awaited Aakash Tablet 2 finally has an official launch date and price tag. The original Aakash Tablet was an utter failure, and it brought much shame on a global scale, especially with it was covered by world’s most popular technology blogs as the $35 cheap budget Android wonder tablet from India. The original Aakash tablet was so bad that it’s display never even worked when people tried using it. The resistive display was an utter flop. Couple that with Android 2.3 and the 256 MB of RAM and tons of delays missing all deadlines and the tablet was asking for a complete fail. We hope that the Aakash Tablet 2 will change all of that.



*Aakash Tablet 2 Full Specifications*

The Aakash Tablet 2 hopes to correct what was wrong. Swapping the aged and weak 800 MHz processor, the new Aakash Tablet 2 will sport a 1 GHz processor most probably based on ARM’s Cortex A8 or A9 architecture (faster). The tablet will also most likely sport 512 MB of RAM, although rumors of just 256 MB RAM is short. We fail to understand how they can make Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich (that they plan to ship the tablet with) will run smoothly in just 256 MB of RAM. It is similar to try running Windows Vista on your old Windows XP PC with 512 MB of RAM. Lag and jitters, that is the summation of the experience to follow.

The display this time is to be a capacitive type (finally). This should bring better touch response and definitely a display which is at the very least usable. The battery rating is unknown but the battery life promised is 4 hours, which seems below average. But the pricing makes us not want to complain.



The Aakash Tablet 2 will be made by Datawind itself, the makers of the original Aakash Tablet. A lot is riding on the Aakash Tablet 2 (to turn out to be good), including the reputation of the IIT group (developing the product) and the Govt. Of India (endorsing the product). For their sakes, this better turn out good. If it does, the consumers will have an excellent budget tablet choice provided to them. Mainly targeted at students, they will be the ones to derive the maximum benefit from this.

*Aakash Tablet 2 Price in India*

The Aakash Tablet 2 is rumored to sell at a lowly price of Rs. 1,500. At that price, anything is acceptable and it simply does not leave any room at all for complaining. It might be that this price will be applicable only to students. Well, we have to wait to find out. Even at a price of under Rs. 3,000 people will buy the product, if and only if it turns out to be any good.

Here’s hoping!

*ORIGINAL ARTICLE*


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hope it Doesn't fail like the last gen


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2012)

Only time will tell whether it would even release or not.


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 11, 2012)

It still need more juice and RAM...
256MB RAM cant cut it at least a 512MB


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2012)

comp@ddict said:


> We fail to understand how they can make Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich (that they plan to ship the tablet with) will run smoothly in just 256 MB of RAM. It is similar to try running Windows Vista on your old Windows XP PC with 512 MB of RAM. Lag and jitters, that is the summation of the experience to follow.



Well put. A definite bottleneck.
Tester of the tablet, should've frustrated for sure.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2012)

256 MB is too less!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 12, 2012)

AFAIK, Akash 2 is only for the *STUDENT'S* community : High School,Colleges,Institutions.

Not for the *common Public*,for which the commercial version releases are  :--->



UBISLATE 7Ri (RESISTIVE Touch)
UBISLATE 7Ri+(sim connectivity:RESISTIVE Touch)
UBISLATE 7Ci (CAPACITIVE Touch)
UBISLATE 7Ci+(sim connectivity;CAPACITIVE Touch)

All theseTablets come with *512MB RAM* and internal flash storage of *4GB* as commited by DATAWIND.

Ultimately,don't know how much TRUTHFUL statements are being delivered by DATAWIND.

I was "GUARANTEED" a delivery of UBISLATE 7Ri Tablet within 19th October,2012,still no such thing received by me,*latest by today* on 12th of October,2012.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 12, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> AFAIK, Akash 2 is only for the *STUDENT'S* community : High School,Colleges,Institutions.
> 
> Not for the *common Public*,for which the commercial version releases are :--->
> 
> ...



didnt you cancel your previous order for refund...?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 12, 2012)

^^YES.
But I cancelled the "REFUND" and agreed to receive the UBISLATE 7Ri Tablet *AS OFFERED BY THEM FOR A CHOICE AGAINST REFUND.*
I gave them my consent for getting a UBISLATE 7Ri(RESISTIVE) without any extra paise,as they have emailed to me for an offer and also phoned me(FIRST TIME IN MY LIFE FROM DATAWIND?????!!!!!)...

They "*GUARANTEED*" me to deliver/Ship the UBISLATE 7Ri within* 2 weeks* from my consent as written by them in their email,addressed to me.
Agreed,only 1week,has passed(GUARANTEED shipment time) and another 1 week left...but I am apprehensive and sceptical about DATAWIND's activities,after keeping me waiting for more than 7 months.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 12, 2012)

Did anyone even got the Aakash 1?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 13, 2012)

Seems, I have lost *HOPES* once again.

Datawind is not contacting me after sending numerous mails;also their Phone No. (another one;from which they took my confirmation/consent) is inaccessible till today.

My greatest blunder is my whimsical, blindfolded, quick, and  wrong decision.
A mere booking(WITHOUT PRE-PAYING) could have saved me Rs.3,000/- ,but being overtly enthusiastic cost me dearer.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 13, 2012)

they will contact you with offer of Aakash 3  
really shameless company...


----------



## jiju (Jan 25, 2013)

*Ubislate*

Thanks for information..... 



Ubislate


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 26, 2013)

^^To @Forum friends,those of whom haven't purchased the Tablet from Datawind,my request and appeal is not to buy the sh!tware/crapware from them.
If you are a die hard fan of Akash/Ubislate 7 series of Tablets,then better buy from eBay or Flipkart or some other reliable online site.


I was paid back the refund after an agonising wait of about 9 months,by Datawind.

.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 27, 2013)

Another great scope for scam.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 27, 2013)

Less than 600 Aakash tablets distributed so far!


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 27, 2013)

iPhone = North Pole
Aakash =South Pole


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 27, 2013)

Aakash=Bermuda triangle


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 27, 2013)

Don't want cuz there are better options available in lil more price. Might gift someone this


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 27, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Less than 600 Aakash tablets distributed so far!



That means 600 persons already got fooled.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 28, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> iPhone = North Pole
> Aakash =South Pole



Why not galaxy s3 at north pole??


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 28, 2013)

^North pole is covered by ice.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 28, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Aakash=Bermuda triangle





Also adding,*Aakash=NULL & VOID*


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 28, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Why not galaxy s3 at north pole??


I said iPhone because at the moment it's the most expensive and of best built quality. Well Aakash  is exactly the opposite for both those points.
 Lowest price and worst build quality.


----------



## sachiv (Jan 29, 2013)

I really don't think so it is going to be useful...


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Jan 29, 2013)

then even a LKG kid will have it in his BAG, while going to school....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 29, 2013)

boycott aakash tablet.I have booked one on 22nd december *2011*.Still no emails at all.It is 2013 now. But I think I am lucky as I have not pre paid for it.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 29, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> boycott aakash tablet.I have booked one on 22nd december *2011*.Still no emails at all.I is 2103 now. But I think I am lucky as I have not prepaid for it.



Indian Govt and media should stop promoting it,Only 600 people or so got the Akash 1,and those who payed didnt even get it.And now its Akash-2,God knows what will happen.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 29, 2013)

now they have aakash 3 on their website


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> now they have aakash 3 on there website


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Indian Govt and media should stop promoting it,Only 600 people or so got the Akash 1,and those who payed didnt even get it.And now its Akash-2,God knows what will happen.



yeah. That is why I said boycott aakash.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 29, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> now they have aakash 3 on their website



loool..


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Indian Govt and media should stop promoting it,Only 600 people or so got the Akash 1,and those who payed didnt even get it.And now its Akash-2,God knows what will happen.


Indian Govt. Ministers knew.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Media should OPEN THEIR EYES
Even a local news channel (in kerala) had a discussion went on. They tried to contact aakash makers but as always in vain.They waited for a month to get a reply .But of no use. What they got is that even their employees have not got salary for the past six to seven months and many workers have already resigned.
MEDIA SHOULD OPEN THEIR EYES And stop promoting aakash or at least  DATAWIND

the have already made us fools. Are the trying to make us fool of fools?
fool of fool might mean "WE CAN NEVER GET FOOLED AGAIN".
JUST MY THOUGHT


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 29, 2013)

As I have already mentioned in my previous comment thread,that:--> "I GOT BACK MY REFUND (PREPAID AMOUNT,WITHOUT INTEREST) AFTER AN AGONISING WAIT OF ABOUT 9 MONTHS" ,that too by the help of Resolve Consumer Complaints Quickly | Online Consumer Forum | Akosha
The money looted from the public has been distributed amongst  Ministers,Officials,Administration,Media and even part of Judiciary.The major share of loot  of course went to the T**i Brothers the,founders and owner of Dat@w!nd.

Even,those of whom had received the Ubislate 7 series of Tablets,are already victim of CRAPWARE products/tablets from Dat@w!nd.
Plenty no. of complaints are pouring day by day on various Legal/Complaints website.  

Thanks to GOD and well wisher @Friends,at least got BACK MY PREPAID AMOUNT OF MONEY from the thieves.


----------



## Theodre (Feb 4, 2013)

I think the Datawind loved the corrupted atmosphere here!! They learned from the politicians and they are applying it on people!!

"LOTS OF PROMISES AND THEN NOTHING "


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 19, 2013)

Not a single purchaser/reviewer of AKASS(NULL + VOID) or UBISH!T series Tabs belonging to Think Digit Forum(TDF) till date..SURPRISING???!!!


----------



## sharang_3 (Feb 19, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Not a single purchaser/reviewer of AKASS(NULL + VOID) or UBISH!T series Tabs belonging to Think Digit Forum(TDF) till date..SURPRISING???!!!



seriously will all the hype surrounding this tablet ive failed to see even one of these in the hands of a user..


----------



## EmilyWood (Mar 8, 2013)

Datawind, Canadian company has officially declared a new version of its much hyped Aakash tablet.  The tablet was launched by Pranab Mukherjee, President of India. Datawind designed and manufactured this 7-inch display tablet.

Device Specification:
• 7-inch display
• 1 GHz mobile processor
• 480x800 pixel resolution natively
• 4-point multi-touch screen
• 1 GHz ARM Cortex-A8 mobile processor
• 512 MB RAM
• Android 4.0.3 Ice Cream Sandwich operating system
• VGA camera
• 3.5 mm audio port

Latest Technology news


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 9, 2013)

^^Ultimately,it will be a crapware + sh!tware + voidware + ...


----------

